# Cobalt Blue Quart Blob.



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2021)

Not my most Prized Possession but one I like because of the light Blue Color. leon.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 2, 2021)

Good looking bottle Leon ! Nice


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

Blue Quarts are harder to find i would guess. It looks amazing. Thanks for the image.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2021)

Great looking bottle!


----------



## Dogo (Jan 12, 2021)

Great looking bottle, but I would say saphire blue rather than cobalt, which I picture as darker


----------

